# 2night



## Dimo (Mar 10, 2011)

what is happening tonight???


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

well, I believe Usher is playing somewhere.


----------



## Dimo (Mar 10, 2011)

I know, did not get tickets....where do people go out here


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

dizzyizzy said:


> well, I believe Usher is playing somewhere.




God he is sex on legs... wish I could see him


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Dimo said:


> I know, did not get tickets....where do people go out here


Barasti.

How long you've been in Dubai? I'd say less than 3 days if you don't know the answer to that question yet!!


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

MaidenScotland said:


> God he is sex on legs... wish I could see him


abs


----------



## Dimo (Mar 10, 2011)

dizzyizzy said:


> abs


almost 1 week now


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Dimo said:


> almost 1 week now


Ok, well slip on your flip flops and head to Barasti at Le Meridien Mina Seyahi... all respectable taxi drivers will know where that is  That's the enclave for new and old expats. Get in before 11 or you'll have to pay. Do not worry if you go alone, you'll make friends there quickly. Enjoy


----------



## Dimo (Mar 10, 2011)

ok will do


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

Dimo, usually there is a thread on this forum entitled "Thursday Night Drinks - XYZ Bar or ABC Lounge". Be on the lookout for it so you can join the regulars. Some nights, due to certain events the get together does not take place since many people wouldnt show up. Last night for example, with Usher being here I think many people went to that. 

See you around.


----------



## Dimo (Mar 10, 2011)

Nightshadow said:


> Dimo, usually there is a thread on this forum entitled "Thursday Night Drinks - XYZ Bar or ABC Lounge". Be on the lookout for it so you can join the regulars. Some nights, due to certain events the get together does not take place since many people wouldnt show up. Last night for example, with Usher being here I think many people went to that.
> 
> See you around.


Hi, 

I tried one place yesterdag....it just felt weird for me to go alone as I am not used to it....oh well that is how to meet people so hopefully i will have my busy social life here as well


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Dimo said:


> Hi,
> 
> I tried one place yesterdag....it just felt weird for me to go alone as I am not used to it....oh well that is how to meet people so hopefully i will have my busy social life here as well


Yes it shouldn't be hard to make friends, there are plenty of people in your situation who are also looking for new friends  Keep an eye on the forum, there's regular gatherings so make sure you join.


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

Come out to Nasimi Beach tonight @ the Atlantis tonight if you like, its going to be a huge party...


----------



## Dimo (Mar 10, 2011)

Nightshadow said:


> Come out to Nasimi Beach tonight @ the Atlantis tonight if you like, its going to be a huge party...


Hi, cool...how do people go dressed here?


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

^ I heard it is a beach party, so you can wear shorts and flip flops... 
Someone also told me you can buy tickets at Virgin for AED 150


----------



## ash_ak (Jan 22, 2011)

ya, the beach party was good last night, i was there with a few friends, i saw a lot of drunk people including myself lol..but at 35 AED for a heineken, thats like $10, is that common in bars too?


----------



## Andrew James (Nov 6, 2010)

ash_ak said:


> ya, the beach party was good last night, i was there with a few friends, i saw a lot of drunk people including myself lol..but at 35 AED for a heineken, thats like $10, is that common in bars too?


Hi,

It's funny because after living in Qatar, I think AED 35 to be a good price! I love Dubai!

Best,

Andrew


----------



## Bon Bon (Dec 18, 2010)

Ha ha ha,
At least you have the option of having beers here while in Kuwait it never exists!
Talking about the price, I think its not too expensive as the country has to apply the tax + service when you consume it in a bar/hotel


----------



## Andrew James (Nov 6, 2010)

Hi,

Yeah, less than $10 is, to me, not that bad in a place like that. I used to live in Melbourne for four years or so and some of the nice bars there would charge around about that price so it's not just the UAE.

Speaking of Kuwait, I would have thought you could still get something, I know that you can in Saudi...

Back on topic though, I need to get out and meet some of your guys one time. I've only been in Dubai for approaching three weeks so I'm pretty new to the UAE.

Best,

Andrew


----------



## DubaiATC (Jun 26, 2010)

Bon Bon said:


> Ha ha ha,
> At least you have the option of having beers here while in Kuwait it never exists!


Ahhh, memories of my loooong year in Kuwait!! It didn't seem that bad at the time, but now that I'm in Dubai, I would never go back. There's just nothing to do, compared to the UAE.

Although I heard of "places" where alcohol was available, it didn't seem like a good idea for an expat to go out searching for them.


----------



## Bon Bon (Dec 18, 2010)

Well, early before invasion,there used to be some (illegally) transferred to the city ,some pork as well.Nowadays and as they r more affected by KSA, it is getting hell!


----------



## Bon Bon (Dec 18, 2010)

DubaiATC said:


> Ahhh, memories of my loooong year in Kuwait!! It didn't seem that bad at the time, but now that I'm in Dubai, I would never go back. There's just nothing to do, compared to the UAE.


Ha..Ha..Haa.
No doubt!


----------



## Dimo (Mar 10, 2011)

Andrew Landin said:


> Hi,
> 
> Yeah, less than $10 is, to me, not that bad in a place like that. I used to live in Melbourne for four years or so and some of the nice bars there would charge around about that price so it's not just the UAE.
> 
> ...



let make a group and go for drinks


----------



## Andrew James (Nov 6, 2010)

We should definitely do that. I'd be happy for the drinks to be in the Marina area...!


----------



## Bon Bon (Dec 18, 2010)

Dimo said:


> let make a group and go for drinks


I would vote for that too


----------



## Dimo (Mar 10, 2011)

sounds great....Marina is the place


----------



## Bon Bon (Dec 18, 2010)

I would assign myself the first member in that coming up group
Bon Bon


----------



## Dimo (Mar 10, 2011)

sounds great.....what day is most suitable?


----------



## Andrew James (Nov 6, 2010)

I vote Saturday afternoons, about 12ish, haha!


----------



## Bon Bon (Dec 18, 2010)

Lets take votes frm the rest who would like to gather about a suitable day


----------



## Dimo (Mar 10, 2011)

later on today


----------



## Bon Bon (Dec 18, 2010)

Dimo said:


> later on today


Sounds good for me


----------



## Dimo (Mar 10, 2011)

Bon Bon said:


> Sounds good for me


cool.....where can we get drinks in the marina......is 5ish cool time


----------



## Bon Bon (Dec 18, 2010)

7ish may sound better,as I would be back frm clinic,lunch time and so...


----------



## Dimo (Mar 10, 2011)

Bon Bon said:


> 7ish may sound better,as I would be back frm clinic,lunch time and so...


ok cool....7ish is a good time...where exact shall we meet


----------



## Andrew James (Nov 6, 2010)

7pm is fine with me, I'm not really familiar with the area so if someone could just let me know where, thanks!


----------



## Dimo (Mar 10, 2011)

Andrew Landin said:


> 7pm is fine with me, I'm not really familiar with the area so if someone could just let me know where, thanks!


ok, cool....where in Marina do you stay?


----------



## Andrew James (Nov 6, 2010)

Dimo said:


> ok, cool....where in Marina do you stay?


Near the Dubai Marina metro station on the SZR side of things (about 5 mins walk from Marina Walk) but I'm happy walk down to JBR or whatever.


----------



## Dimo (Mar 10, 2011)

Andrew Landin said:


> Near the Dubai Marina metro station on the SZR side of things (about 5 mins walk from Marina Walk) but I'm happy walk down to JBR or whatever.


I am new as well...i am also staying close to the Walk. Lets meet at starbucks in the corner before the walk


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

If it's a bar you're after then just head to the many hotels in the area


----------



## Bon Bon (Dec 18, 2010)

Let me know where you all settle in.
May pass by for a drink


----------



## Dimo (Mar 10, 2011)

Bon Bon said:


> Let me know where you all settle in.
> May pass by for a drink


Shall we aim for Rotana???


----------



## Bon Bon (Dec 18, 2010)

Any update about the gathering night today?


----------



## Andrew James (Nov 6, 2010)

I've never been to the Yacht Club but I'm told that's a decent place, so how about we meet up there at 7?


----------



## Dimo (Mar 10, 2011)

Andrew Landin said:


> I've never been to the Yacht Club but I'm told that's a decent place, so how about we meet up there at 7?


sure, you mean the one in Marina....


----------



## Andrew James (Nov 6, 2010)

Yeah, how about we say 7.30pm? I'm not sure how busy it is on a Saturday night, but I got your cell number from your PM and I will call you.


----------



## Dimo (Mar 10, 2011)

Andrew Landin said:


> Yeah, how about we say 7.30pm? I'm not sure how busy it is on a Saturday night, but I got your cell number from your PM and I will call you.


ok cool, see ya 7.30 then


----------

